
Stable Release of Orthanc, Free Server for Medical Imaging - jodogne
http://www.orthanc-server.com/static.php?page=blog#stable
======
abstractbeliefs
I'm so hyped to see a good, free DICOM server with MWL that isn't dcm4chee.

While Orthanc came up in a toolchain review at my place of work (medical
imagery R&D company), at the time it wasn't considered suitable because of
it's in-development status.

Has anyone had a chance to use Orthanc so far, and if so, what sort of state
is it in - what are its quirks and great bits? I'm particularly interested in
how well it adds in PACS (they presently call it "Mini-PACS").

~~~
jodogne
Thanks for your interest. You might want to ask your question on the
discussion group of the project to reach the community of Orthanc users
([https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/orthanc-
users](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/orthanc-users)). Also note that
some Orthanc users who answered a survey are reported on the official Web site
([http://www.orthanc-
server.com/static.php?page=references](http://www.orthanc-
server.com/static.php?page=references)).

